# what Ma would do bestfor me?



## dami006 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi 

I'm 17 years old and i live in Cyprus, I allways was interested in MA since i was a kid but never really did anything exept the 1 year thai boxing and 3 months jiu jitsu.

At the moment i'm looking for a MA that will satisfy me, which meens a MA that has Grabs, Kicks and punches, evrything included! I'm around 180 cm tall and around 70kg... At the moment i'm just hanging out in the gym to stay fit and train my muscles but my passion is Chinese MA. I hope some of u guys can help me out with choosing a MA that will suit me and that i will enjoy:mst:! 

iN my city i can choose one of the bellow MA:

Muay thai
TKD
Jiu Jitsu
karate
kung fu
aikido
judo 
Tai Chi

Any help appreciated :ultracool


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 25, 2008)

Only you can make this decision for yourself.

Go to the different schools, talk to the instructors, watch a couple classes if they allow it, and then go with the one that you feel the strongest about.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2008)

You have a lot to choose from! There are so many styles of Karate, Kung Fu, etc. thatit's hard to advise you fromyour list. Checking out each school is best--who knows how a given instructor trains the material?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well first off here is what I see a 17 that is asking a chat line what is best, what is wrong with this picture. Lets see should you not be talking to your parents and get there opinion since you are still a minor. Even after that you list alot of styles but what you forget to mention is what is most important for you, I.E. Self Defense, exorcise. killing time, sport aspect. See without knowing every single person reason for training all anybody can truely say is check out the schools in your area. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Well first off here is what I see a 17 that is asking a chat line what is best, what is wrong with this picture. Lets see should you not be talking to your parents and get there opinion since you are still a minor. Even after that you list alot of styles but what you forget to mention is what is most important for you, I.E. Self Defense, exorcise. killing time, sport aspect. See without knowing every single person reason for training all anybody can truely say is check out the schools in your area. Best of luck to you.



This si exactly the point,  you need to figure out what your goals are going to be , and then , once you get approval, find out which instructor and style is the best fit for your personality, attitude etc........   Researching the styles as well may help you come to a decision.


----------



## dami006 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you all for taking the time 2 answer 2 me :ultracool


----------



## jamietkd (Jul 17, 2008)

If you havent alreadt decided if i were in your shoes i would do some reasearch on the martial arts then which ever ones interest you go to a few lesson because in some school they do diffrent things every lesson so go to a couple to see what they have to offer then decide


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 17, 2008)

I will say about what others already have.  Visit a few schools, watch what they do and talk with the students and the instructor in each. 
 Find the one that comes the closest to what you want then get your parents permission to study. 
 Make sure you ask about payment, contracts, testing fees, etc. as well as what they do in the school.  
You may also want to ask about the history of the system, school and instructor.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 17, 2008)

dami006 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm 17 years old and i live in Cyprus, I allways was interested in MA since i was a kid but never really did anything exept the 1 year thai boxing and 3 months jiu jitsu.
> 
> ...


 I agree with Flying Crane.  I, myself, am taking karate and it has grabs, kicks, and punches.  It has Chinese but it mostly Japanese oriented style.  It also has Muay Thai mixed in there with others so that might be something you'll enjoy but I'd do what Flying Crane said.  Check out each one, talked to the instructors, and watch a class or two to see what you think.  Best of luck!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out *this* great sticky from *Kacey*, a MT Moderator. It has multiple resources right here on the site.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 17, 2008)

Having a good instructor, that suits your tastes and learning style, is far more relevant to "style" then the name on the sign.  There are really good and really bad schools under all of those names.  And a few of those have a huge range of what actually happens on the floor between different schools carrying that name.


----------

